# Tiny bug like creatures found in gravel. Please look at video. Parasites?



## Ken_B (Apr 12, 2011)

I was doing a water change today and after pouring the water into the bathtub I noticed these things swimming around. They are very very small but big enough to see. I captured some and uploaded a video for your viewing pleasure. TinyUpload.com - best file hosting solution, with no limits, totaly free 

They (the tiny creatures) are well established and living in the gravel (that is where I vacuumed them from). I would estimate about 25 per cubic inch of gravel. My tank is 15 gallons I do a water change about every 2 weeks to once a month. I have 2 small bristlenose pleco and bunch of platy fish. I run a Fluval C4. I have no idea how long these things have been there because I do not ever look at the water I change out until today. I do not see them in the tank as they are in the gravel not out crawling around or they are just too small to see that way. This tank has been up and running about 6 months. So my question is...what the heck are they and will they harm the fish? How do I get rid of them? 

*Tank size and setup:* 15 gal
*Substrate:* gravel
*filtration (Internal, external, flow rate, last cleaned and what it was cleaned in):* Fluval c4 (hang on back type) cleaned about 3 weeks ago.
*Airstone/sponge filter etc:* none
*Inhabitance:* 2 small bristlenose and platy fish.
*Fish affected by issue (all/bottom dwellers, all bristlenose or a single fish etc):* none yet
*Feeding system (what, how much, how often):* tropical fish food, catfish food 
*current water change system (before illness appeared):* gravel vac about a 3rd of water once a month
*water changes made since illness appeared:* tonight
*As many levels as you know (pH, Ammonia, nitrate, nitirite, KH, GH, TDS, aanything you can find out, your local fish shop should be able to help with this):* pH, Ammonia, nitrate, nitirite all good levels last I checked about 3 weeks ago
*any chemicals used (including carbon/chemical fitration inside the filter):* carbon
*water source and treatment:* tap water with dechlorinator
*Major changes in the last 3 weeks (new fish, new plants, new anything or changes):* a peice on wood purchased from petsmart put in the tank last night. I boiled the wood before adding it last night and boiling it now as I type this. 
*Symptoms (gasping, not moving, bloated, spots, wounds, stressed colours etc):* none yet
*Pictures:* TinyUpload.com - best file hosting solution, with no limits, totaly free


----------



## Ken_B (Apr 12, 2011)

I can now rule out the wood because the tiny creatures are in my second tank as well. I have been moving fish from tank to tank and back again recently for platy fry. Another thing the tanks have in common were bamboo plants.


----------



## Ken_B (Apr 12, 2011)

They may be this...
Water Fleas - Daphnia - BugGuide.Net
water fleas! I have no idea how they got into both my tanks. The info I found shows they are harmless and my fish can eat them.

If anyone has any info on this or has had personal experence with water fleas I would love to hear from you. Thanks.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Your video don't show.


----------



## Ken_B (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry I didn't say that the video is a MOV file that you download and play on your pc or mac. The file name is "IMG_0732.MOV". I am sure there is an easier way to show you guys but didn't know how. Thank you for your interest.


----------

